# Position of your 2nd and 3rd tritype



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I've done a LOT of searching and I can't seem to find the sufficient information that explains this clearly. 

So my question is: How does one determine the stacking of their tritype?

I'm aware that the first step is to know your core type. So let's say you know your core type and wing, and you have a pretty good idea what your other two types are. How do you figure out which one is 2nd in the stack and which one is 3rd in the stack?

Example: You know your core type is 9. You also know that your heart center is 3 and your head center is 5.

How do you figure out if you're 953 or 935? Is there some kind of system?

I've heard some arguments that it doesn't matter but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I go with in order of strength highest-to-lowest. In other words, with the 2nd and 3rd fixes I go with what is the most-to-least pronounced, or by order of greatest struggle. 

This was easy for me because my gut fix is by far the weakest, but I know it is harder to determine with other people.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

One basic way I heard about with trying to work it out is this...In what order do you think, feel, and act? That could suggest which order it's in. A good way to do it that will take more time is to do research on the differences of each order for your tritype - I think there are a few threads that can help with this, but I like the following one: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra.../73452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions.html
Just locate your tritype and read thru the paragraphs, which you will find some info on the differences.

Hope that helps!


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

You just make it up..... according to which seems stronger


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I appreciate the help from everyone but I was kind of hoping for information a little more sound. Maybe a more logical way to figure it out.

I'm not comfortable "just guessing" and I can't find the right threads or articles online to understand how it all works as opposed to "What exactly is a 935/953?"


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

This is easy as pie. 

9w1 SXSO
4w5 SOSP
6w7 SPSX

Youre stackings flow with your tritype so to speak. You just research. If you know your Primary Instinct then there is only two more to go. If you know your stacking then you know that your second centre will have to correspond to your second instinct. In my case as 9w1 SXSOSP I would have to ask myself is my 4 fix social(SOSP) or is it self-preserving(SPSX)? Eventually everything come together beautifully and you say to yourself yes indeed this is so, the head centre is least prevalent in me and so is self-preservation. When you're done it will feel right. So just read and compare the various subtypes for instance comparing the social 4 to the self-preserving 4 -in my case. Im sure this is very blurry and not structured in a friendly way. Lets try again. 

Primare type + Primary instinct
Secondary type + Secondary instinct
Third type + Third instinct. 
and each instinct could be replaced with stacking.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Tucken said:


> This is easy as pie.
> 
> 9w1 SXSO
> 4w5 SOSP
> ...


Your stacking of your fixes is going to be the same as the stacking of your core type. That just wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Rala said:


> Your stacking of your fixes is going to be the same as the stacking of your core type. That just wouldn't make any sense.


Is that so? 

9w1-SX
4w5-SO
6w7-SP

Look into it with eyes so deep.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Tucken said:


> Is that so?
> 
> 9w1-SX
> 4w5-SO
> ...


Are you asking me to look into your tritype? Because I sure looked into mine deep enough.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Rala said:


> Are you asking me to look into your tritype? Because I sure looked into mine deep enough.


you should try out what I have suggested, what do you know of stackings anyways?


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Tucken said:


> you should try out what I have suggested, what do you know of stackings anyways?


I don't understand your suggestion.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Rala said:


> I don't understand your suggestion.


To assign one instinct to each centre of your tritype. The order should correspond to your stacking.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Tucken said:


> To assign one instinct to each centre of your tritype. The order should correspond to your stacking.


No. It does not. I am sx4 - sx8 - sx6. That's how it works for me.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Tucken said:


> This is easy as pie.
> 
> 9w1 SXSO
> 4w5 SOSP
> ...


There is literally not a single Enneagram author or expert that endorses this. Where on earth did you get this from?


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Rala said:


> No. It does not. I am sx4 - sx8 - sx6. That's how it works for me.


you sound like trouble =)


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

tucken said:


> you sound like trouble =)


lol.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

Nightstorm said:


> How do you figure out if you're 953 or 935? Is there some kind of system?


I think the issue is that tritype is kind of a niche concept; most respected authors don't address it at all, so if you go looking for a system set down by an authority, you're going to be disappointed--all you'll find is a lot of forum posts by people who sound more or less confident and may or may not be informed. There's no prescriptive method for determining tritype stacking. Lots of people doubt that tritype is a valid concept at all, so it really all comes down to what helps you understand your motivations in order to foster self-growth. 

As far as *descriptive* methods, though, the way people actually use tritype, it really does come down to what type you resonate with most. For some people, it's obvious. I.e., if I'm not a 9, I'm definitely a 5, and the heart fix could be anything, so my tritype order is 953. For others, it's more difficult and just requires a lot of meditation on how each of the types influences your thoughts, feelings, and behavior. The suggestion to think about whether you act, think, or feel first works for some people, but if 9 is one of your types, things get complicated because 9's sometimes never get around to acting even though we're gut triad. 

The way I think of it is, "What influences what I actually _do_?" If I'm sitting on the couch, 90% of the time I'll stay on the couch and daydream, because I'm a 9. But I'll also frequently be researching something like crazy in order to maintain my security and fend off a hostile world, so 5. But there's always this voice in my head telling me to actually work in order to impress people and not be so worthless so I don't die in obscurity--that's 3. Three never really makes it to the surface, it just gurgles impotently down in my psyche and causes me grief. Others may have different experiences.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

@Bathilda
The way you explained this was really helpful, thank you


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Zamyatin said:


> There is literally not a single Enneagram author or expert that endorses this. Where on earth did you get this from?


typewatch, probably


----------

